# Acer SignalUp on XP?



## chuckwillis

i recently got an acer ex4420 that came with vista home premium.  it had signalup technology and i was able to see 3 networks in my area.

i took off vista cus i didnt like it and put in xp pro sp3.  everything works except i cant see the 3 networks in my area anymore.  i have a feeling signalup is a vista exclusive, but im not an expert in this field.

does signalup work for xp?  if so, how do i get it to work?


----------



## Vipernitrox

acer signalup is just a form of antenna use. Meaning they place the antenna in a particular place and form it in a specific way. It has nothing to with the operating system you're using.

I'm guessing you just didn't install the driver or didn't do it correctly.


----------



## chuckwillis

i installed xp using the full set of driverpacks.net.  everything is up and running except i cant see the 3 networks i saw on vista.  if its any useful information, i have a dell/broadcom wlan device.

i downloaded the broadcom wlan drivers from the acer website and installed it, but the wlan wouldnt start up. so i had to reinstall the driverpacks version.

does signalup require some sort of software to work?


----------



## Vipernitrox

signalup is completely hardware related. No software can alter anything to it.

acer usually has several drivers per model per device so it could be you just picked the wrong one. What's your model number?


----------



## chuckwillis

Vipernitrox said:


> signalup is completely hardware related. No software can alter anything to it.
> 
> acer usually has several drivers per model per device so it could be you just picked the wrong one. What's your model number?



i dont think this is a signalup issue anymore.  now i cant detect ANY wireless network.  i tried connecting from the school's network, but no go.  everyone else was able to connect.

my wireless card is
*Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Manufactured by Broadcom

Driver Provider:  Broadcom
Driver Date:  9/20/2007
Driver Version:  4.17.25.12*

i forgot to mention i installed an nlited version of xp.  maybe some of the things removed messed up the wireless detection.  keep in mind that i also integrated the full set of driverpacks to replace the microsoft drivers.

edit:  the whole thing wont fit on this post.  i will post the components removed next.


----------



## chuckwillis

Components Removed:

Accessibility Options
Administrative Templates
Albanian keyboard
Alerter
AOL ART Image Format Support
Application Layer Gateway
Arabic (101) keyboard
Arabic (102) AZERTY keyboard
Arabic (102) keyboard
Armenian Eastern keyboard
Armenian Western keyboard
Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM)
Azeri Cyrillic keyboard
Azeri Latin keyboard
Beep Driver
Belarusian keyboard
Belgian (Comma) keyboard
Belgian (Period) keyboard
Belgian French keyboard
Bengali (Inscript) keyboard
Bengali keyboard
Blaster/Nachi removal tool
Bosnian Cyrillic keyboard
Bosnian keyboard
Briefcase
Brother Devices
Bulgarian (Latin) keyboard
Bulgarian keyboard
Calculator
Cameras and Camcorders
Canadian French (Legacy) keyboard
Canadian French keyboard
Canadian Multilingual Standard keyboard
Charmap
Chinese (Simplified) - Microsoft Pinyin IME 3.0 keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - NeiMa keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - QuanPin keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - ShuangPin keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - US Keyboard keyboard
Chinese (Simplified) - ZhengMa keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Alphanumeric keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Array keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Big5 Code keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - ChangJie keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - DaYi keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - New ChangJie keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - New Phonetic keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Phonetic keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Quick keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - Unicode keyboard
Chinese (Traditional) - US Keyboard keyboard
Client for Netware Networks
ClipBook Viewer
Color Schemes
Communication tools
Comtrol Test Terminal Program
Connection Manager
Croatian keyboard
Czech (QWERTY) keyboard
Czech keyboard
Czech Programmers keyboard
Danish keyboard
Devanagari - INSCRIPT keyboard
Display Adapters
Display Adapters (old)
Distributed Link Tracking Client
Divehi Phonetic keyboard
Divehi Typewriter keyboard
DOCS
Document Templates
DR Watson
Dutch keyboard
Error Reporting
Estonian keyboard
Ethernet (LAN)
Extensible Authentication Protocol Service
Faeroese keyboard
Farsi keyboard
FAT to NTFS converter
Fax Service
File and Settings Wizard
File System Encryption
Finnish keyboard
Finnish with Sami keyboard
French keyboard
FrontPage Extensions
FYRO Macedonian keyboard
Gaelic keyboard
Games
Georgian keyboard
German (IBM) keyboard
German keyboard
Gravis Digital GamePort
Greek (220) keyboard
Greek (220) Latin keyboard
Greek (319) keyboard
Greek (319) Latin keyboard
Greek keyboard
Greek Latin keyboard
Greek Polytonic keyboard
Gujarati keyboard
H323 MSP
Health Key and Certificate Management Service
Hebrew keyboard
Help and Support
Hindi Traditional keyboard
Hungarian 101-key keyboard
Hungarian keyboard
IBM PS/2 TrackPoint
IBM ThinkPad
Icelandic keyboard
IExpress Wizard
Images and Backgrounds
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service
Input Method Editor
Intel Indeo codecs
Internet Connection Wizard
Internet Games
Inuktitut Latin keyboard
Iomega Zip drive
IP Conferencing
Irish keyboard
ISDN
Italian (142) keyboard
Italian keyboard
Japanese Input System (MS-IME2002) keyboard
Japanese keyboard
Kannada keyboard
Kazakh keyboard
Korean Input System (IME 2000) keyboard
Korean keyboard
Kyrgyz Cyrillic keyboard
Latin American keyboard
Latvian (QWERTY) keyboard
Latvian keyboard
Lithuanian IBM keyboard
Lithuanian keyboard
Logitech WingMan
Luna desktop theme
Luxembourgish keyboard
Malayalam keyboard
Maltese 47-key keyboard
Maltese 48-key keyboard
Maori keyboard
Marathi keyboard
Messenger
Microsoft SideWinder
MIDI audio support
Modems
Mongolian Cyrillic keyboard
Mouse Cursors
Movie Maker
MS XML 2.0
MSN Explorer
Multifunctional
Multi-port serial adapters
Music Samples
Nepali keyboard
Netmeeting
Network Access Protection (NAP)
Network DDE
Network Diagnostic
Network Monitor Driver and Tools
Norwegian keyboard
Norwegian with Sami keyboard
NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS Protocol
Old CDPlayer and Sound Recorder
Pashto keyboard
Peer-to-Peer
Pinball
Polish (214) keyboard
Polish (Programmers) keyboard
Portable Audio
Portuguese (Brazilian ABNT) keyboard
Portuguese (Brazilian ABNT2) keyboard
Portuguese keyboard
Printers
Private Character Editor
Punjabi keyboard
QoS RSVP
Quality of Service (QoS)
Ramdisk
Remote Registry
Removable Storage
Romanian keyboard
Route Listening Service
RPC Locator
Russian (Typewriter) keyboard
Russian keyboard
Sami Extended Finland-Sweden keyboard
Sami Extended Norway keyboard
Scanners
Screensavers
SCSI/RAID
Search Assistant
Security Center
Serbian (Cyrillic) keyboard
Serbian (Latin) keyboard
Serial Pen Tablet
Service Advertising Protocol
Service Pack Messages
Share Creation Wizard
Shell Media Handler
Simple TCP/IP Services
Slovak (QWERTY) keyboard
Slovak keyboard
Slovenian keyboard
Smart Cards
Sony Jog Dial
Sound Controllers
Spanish keyboard
Spanish Variation keyboard
Speech Support
SUPPORT
Swedish keyboard
Swedish with Sami keyboard
Swiss French keyboard
Swiss German keyboard
Symbolic Debugger (NTSD)
Synchronization Manager
Syriac keyboard
Syriac Phonetic keyboard
System Restore Service
Tamil keyboard
Tape drives
Tatar keyboard
Telnet
Telugu keyboard
Thai Kedmanee (non-ShiftLock) keyboard
Thai Kedmanee keyboard
Thai Pattachote (non-ShiftLock) keyboard
Thai Pattachote keyboard
Toshiba DVD decoder card
Tour
Turkish F keyboard
Turkish Q keyboard
Ukrainian keyboard
Uninterruptible Power Supply
United Kingdom Extended keyboard
United Kingdom keyboard
United States-Dvorak for left hand keyboard
United States-Dvorak for right hand keyboard
United States-Dvorak keyboard
United States-International keyboard
Urdu keyboard
US English Table for IBM Arabic 238_L keyboard
User account pictures
Uzbek Cyrillic keyboard
VALUEADD
Vector Graphics Rendering (VML)
Vietnamese keyboard
Web Folders
Web View
Windows CE USB Host
Windows Messenger
Windows Sounds
Windows Time
Wired AutoConfig
Wireless Ethernet (WLAN)
WordPad
Zip Folders


----------



## Vipernitrox

you've removed ALOT of critical components needed for wireless networking. Simply slipstreaming in a driverpack won't help that. Reinstall your xp using a regular cd or at least one without such a rigorous clean-up.


----------



## chuckwillis

aiya.  i will reinstall an unaltered xp next weekend after patch tuesday then report the results.  i have a great feeling it will work this time.  besides, no internet = pay attention in class more 

EDIT:  ok just reinstalled a less-altered xp again and wireless internet works again!!


----------



## john kaslik

chuckwillis said:


> i recently got an acer ex4420 that came with vista home premium.  it had signalup technology and i was able to see 3 networks in my area.
> 
> i took off vista cus i didnt like it and put in xp pro sp3.  everything works except i cant see the 3 networks in my area anymore.  i have a feeling signalup is a vista exclusive, but im not an expert in this field.
> 
> does signalup work for xp?  if so, how do i get it to work?



Did you ever solve yhis problem as I have the identical problem
Also my scroller has a jerky movement that was not present on vista
Any ideas gratefully received I have an acer 9300


----------

